# Help with temp setting on Pit Boss electric smoker



## paul gann (Apr 20, 2020)

Hello all,
My uncle gave me a nearly new Pit Boss vertical electric smoker the other day.  It's the one you can get at WalMart for $200.
He only used it twice but couldn't get the temp right and doesn't want to mess with it.

So I figured he was just not following the instructions, and fired it up this morning.
I loaded up the chip tray, filled the water pan and fired it up.

It will hold what it says is a steady temp.  I set it on 275 and according to the reading on the LED screen, it held it steady.
So I added a rack of baby backs.

Opening the door at the 30 minute mark, I noticed that it didn't seem very hot.
I plugged in the temp probe and put it on the top rack to check and it was only 135, while the LED read 275.

I had to crank it all the way up to 400 (its max setting) to get the temp on the top rack to reach 200.
Now, I use the "smoke" button which manually turns on the element.
To get the temp to read 250 on the top rack, the LED is reading 430.

Is this common?
If so, these things seem like a lot of hassle.

Any help or tips from experienced folks would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Inscrutable (Apr 20, 2020)

I have the 3-series analog version ... didn’t bother with digital, as (like every other grill I’ve owned) the built-in temp probes are anywhere from modestly to wildly inaccurate. Use a good third-party temp probe. There’s some variation in different spots in the unit anyway, so again better to have a multi-probe device.

Also, I’ve rarely been able to get this to 275 (depending on weather and mass loaded).  I usually need lower temp anyway (<250) ... I crank it to max to preheat, then back it down based on my Inkbird. I’ll use the BGE or finish in oven if I need some higher temps for things like wings or bacon-wrapped thighs.


----------



## paul gann (Apr 20, 2020)

Thank you for the reply.
Once I figured it out, it actually produced a pretty good tasting rack of ribs.
I had to run to the office, so when it was time to wrap, I put them in the oven to finish.  Didn't really want to finish that way, but I couldn't be right here to babysit them.

They're tender and after 3 hours in the Pit Boss with a mixture of hickory and cherry wood, they have a very nice smokey flavor.

The last 2.5 hours in the smoker, the temp hovered between 225 and 250, so it worked well.
I just found out that I have to crank the heat to 350-375 to actually achieve 225-250.
I can live with that for the convenience of the electric smoker when I don't have time to fire up the offset.

Thanks.


----------

